# Chor-Plug



## sight011 (20. Juni 2008)

Bin am überlegen ob ich mir Symphonic Choirs von East West kaufen soll! Ich habe neulich ein Video über das Programm gesehen und bin schlicht weg begeistert!! Man kann mit dem Programm soviel ich gesehen habe eigene Phrasen erstellen! 

Frage ist es das Geld Wert? Da es doch 400 € kostet!! Hat jemadn von euch Erfahrung damit gesammelt? Oder kennt jemand ein ähnlich gutes Prog.?


Greetz A.


----------



## The_Maegges (21. Juni 2008)

Also klanglich gesehen kann das Ding wirklich viel, es ist nicht nur ein Chor, sondern es sind verschiedene in allen benötigten Tonlagen und Geschlechtern.

Das mit den eigenen Texten funktioniert ebenfalls halbwegs brauchbar, allerdings kommt es nicht ganz an einen "echten" Chor an und als Gesangsträger find ich es nicht sooo berauschend. 
Allerdings als dezente Unterstützung einer orchestralen Komposition ist es extrem gut, vorausgesetzt, man nimmt sich die Zeit und baut an den einzelnen Phrasen lange herum, bis der Text halbwegs sauber gesungen klingt.


----------

